# Radio Shack 33 0099 Calibration File



## haroon08 (Aug 3, 2012)

Hello,

I just purchased the Radio Shack 33 0099 Digital SPL meter. Under the downloads section, I see the calibration file for the digital SPL meter is for another model. Will it still work with the 33 099 model?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, the meters look to be sufficiently different that the old digitial meter cal file is not appropriate - safest to just check the "C weighted SPL Meter" box to have REW correct for the C weighting. There is more info in this thread.


----------



## haroon08 (Aug 3, 2012)

Thank you!!


----------

